# Got an offer in Singapore...is it Worthy to take up ???



## Littleangel

Hi All,

We are basically from India. We are family of 2 with 2 year old daughter. Recently my hubby got an offer in Singapore for 6 year long term through some consultancy . I have few concerns regarding re-location from India to Singapore. Want to know whether re-location is a good decision or not keeping below concerns in mind. As me and my husband are new to the economic and cost of living in Singapore, I need your help/inputs in this.

1. In india , both me and my hubby are working in MNC's ( IT field) and we both combinely get 17 lakhs package yearly. With new offer in singapore They have offered S$ 6,500 monthly. They are not paying for accomidation/travel/medical etc. We have to take care ourselves.

If my husband accepts the offer, I will travel with him with my daughter. I will prefer to not work for 1-2 years to have a break myself and to take care of kid. And will search for a job later. Is it easy to get a job there after a break of 1-2 years?? If so , what will be the price for my daughters play school ??

Is this 6500 S$ sufficient to have moderate living style and also to save little money.
Is it Worthy to resign both of our jobs and travel to singapore for 6,500S$???

Please help me , by giving your inputs. Do you think we can negotiate to 7000 -7500 S$?


----------



## beppi

Singapore's average household income is around S$5500/month.
BUT: The locals do not pay rent (they mostly live in flats bought cheaply from the government), which you would have to pay - and rents are high:
An apartment for a family will cost S$2500-6000/month, depending on age, amenities and location. Other living costs are S$400-800/month per person (excluding luxuries and home trips).
Play schools are plenty and cost S$600-1500/month, international schools S$1500-3000/month. A maid costs around S$1000/month, having a car at least S$1000/month (plus an up-front cost of over S$100000).
So, it is possible to live on that salary and save a bit if you are careful and avoid luxuries.
I cannot tell you how much you can negotiate, but you should of course try!


----------



## simonsays

add to what beppi wrote, in the current job market, negotiating upward may not work .. No harm trying .. 

BTW, if you are looking for a 2 bedroom unit, now price is hovering around 2,200 - 2,500 per month, Housing board, and about 2,700 - 3,000 for three bedroom unit, and if you are looking at Condo amenities, forget it .. it doesn't come cheap .. 

If you are not keen to have a car or a maid, then it is perfectly doable .. 

When you start work, you can plan for a maid, and it should be fine

OK, says me ..


----------



## Littleangel

Thanks Beppi and ecureilx for your response.

I am fine with Housing board or 3 bed room unit for accomidation. I can keep a limit of 2500-2800 for this.

As I initally planned to stay at home, I dont even need a maid. We are fine with Public transportation as well.

We are not much to Luxeries but I just want play school for my kid, little money for our trips with in singapore and normal eat outs during weekends. I will plan only twice a year trip to home town ( India) .

I need some help in understanding whether it would be a wise decision to quit both of our jobs here and come there for single salary. As said earlier, we here earn 19 lakhs for a year here in indian currency . I really doesnt understand , how much can we save with a single Income there. Please pour your ideas...


----------



## beppi

I think you got all the information you need above.
Of course we cannot answer how much you'll save (that depends on your spending habits) and whether it is a good or risky decision (only you can tell).
If you have any specific question left, please post it here and we'll try our best to answer.


----------



## Littleangel

Hi Beppi,

Yeah, thanks for your quick response....

My husband has overall 9 years of experience in Informatica and been offered to 6500S$. The current salary drawn by him and me is 17 L.P.A, would it be a wise decision to move to singapore or perhaps we should stick to India is my concern.

With all the understanding I have , I think we can max save only 1500 - 2000 S$ with minimum trips & luxeries. So I am just wondering whether it would be OK to quit our jobs here and move over there. And in addition due to current market, I am worried whether I get a job there or not?

In worst scenario, If I dont get job, it means we are staying there for 6 years contract with single salary and with a toddler. All these concerns make me confuse to take any decision.


Please advise...


----------



## beppi

Sorry, as I said nobody here can make the decision for you.
We cannot tell whether it would be a wise decision in your specific case.
We cannot foresee if you can find a job (neither can we find one for you).
The decision is yours to make!


----------



## beppi

Maybe some additional information might help (or maybe it would just confuse you further):
Cost of living comparison at
Cost of Living
Salary surveys at
PayScale - Salary Search: Cou … ore/Salary
http://www2-1.kellyglobal.net/res/conte … 012_13.pdf
http://www.robertwalters.com.sg/wwwmedi … y-2013.pdf

P.S.: What is L.P.A and "lakhs package"?


----------



## Punekar

Hi Littleangel,

As you have mentioned in your original post that your husband has got Job in Singapore through some consultancy, Can you plz provide some details about consultancy. I am also from India and looking for some trustworthy consultancy here in India.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

Littleangel said:


> Please advise...


As Beppi said, only you can decide .. 

A colleague of mine was drawing 3,000 $ equivalent in Mumbai, and came over here, for 6,500 $ pay, and is finding it tough, though for now he is ok, as he is sharing a room with another guy for 250 $ and saving as much as he can, and dreading the time his wife and kid will come over .. though he is confident his wife can secure a job on LOC for 2,500 $ = which will go into covering the cost of day care etc. etc.

For me, I wouldn't have opted for it, considering the property rentals have been going up and down like nobody's business, from 1,400 for a 3 bedroom in 2006/2007 to nearly 3,500 last year .. 

Times are changing, and the cheap rental options offered by the govt have been voted out, and the possiblity of spouse of EP holder working on LOC is being reduced - so no more chance of a main EP holder to get a 5000 to 6,000 PM salary while spouse secures a job in Subway or something like that, for 1,800 and cover the costs .. of the maid, child care etc .. 

Then again, a lot of banks are shifting jobs out of Singapore - And a lot of mergers are happening in Vendor environment. Citi has merged all their staff to either Wipro or TCS and asked them to get out or go to India

Then again, life is a risk.

When I cam here, my then employer even gave me 4 wheels plus unlimited fuel allowance .. which was a rarity, and then the company folded ... and some who jumped to another sister company got better pay and that company too folded pretty fast. I jumped out early and though my pay didn't go sky high, I have been getting along, vs my other colleagues who struggled for a pretty long time - in Singapore, if you earn 10,000 $ and then you agree for 5,000 $ salary due to tough times, most employers will suspect something is wrong, never mind the circumstances on how you got the 10,000 in the first place.. 

So back to your question, well, you have to decide .. or ask around in the Indian community forums, to see if they have their own inputs.

Asking a fellow Indian colleague, he had this to say .. 

"for this kind of pay, don't come here .. " (no, it is no my opinion, as in my eyes, it is still worth it .. )

Beppi: What is L.P.A and "lakhs package"? > Indian Numeric system

1, 10, 100, 1,000, 10,000, 1,00,000 (=100,000 = 1 lakh)

so 17 Lakh - 1.7 Million Rs = 36,000 S$ or so ..


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'd also recommend comparing the relative tax impacts, career advancement potential, and quality of life. I totally agree that families will weigh all these factors differently, and it's difficult to generalize how people would decide with these two sets of salary figures.

I would be careful to make the comparison as equal as possible. If you are working in India but not working in Singapore, that's a little more difficult to compare. Working and nonworking are very different lifestyles with different pluses and minuses.


----------



## indianinsingapore

Hi

I have also faced same issues while coming to Singapore, I was getting 6k per month and have wife and no kid. My approach was I came alone here and tried to understand Singapore culture, employer and cost of living.I came here on permanent role and company seems good to me, so my wife will be resigning soon and join me in Singapore.

I would suggest don't quit your job, let your husband come here and see things and know his employer. And if he finds everything good then you can join him in couple of months. This will reduce your risk and your husband will do some savings also.

Thanks


----------



## Littleangel

@beppi, thanks for your reply and more info

@ecureilx, Thank you so much for your detailed post. It will help me to take a decision atleast. I havent decided yet.

@BBcWatcher, thats true. I am finding difficulty to compare as I am not sure to find a job there...

@indianinsingapore , Thats nice idea....its always better to be in safe place, instead of taking risk at a single shot....


----------



## varatharajan

@ Littleangel - Can you please share the consultancy details who helped you finding a job in Singapore. I am also from India looking for a job in Singapore and willing to relocate there with my wife. Please provide the details here or send me an email varatharajan.av @ gmail . com

I tried applying in all the singapore job sites but no response yet for more than a month. Your inputs will be really helpful for my career change. PLEASE.


----------



## Arun747

hi, 

I am looking for a job in Singapore . I work in IT field , been trying since a while but nothing has worked out. Do you mind sharing the name of this consultancy which helped you.

Help much appreciated

Thanks 
Arun



Littleangel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are basically from India. We are family of 2 with 2 year old daughter. Recently my hubby got an offer in Singapore for 6 year long term through some consultancy . I have few concerns regarding re-location from India to Singapore. Want to know whether re-location is a good decision or not keeping below concerns in mind. As me and my husband are new to the economic and cost of living in Singapore, I need your help/inputs in this.
> 
> 1. In india , both me and my hubby are working in MNC's ( IT field) and we both combinely get 17 lakhs package yearly. With new offer in singapore They have offered S$ 6,500 monthly. They are not paying for accomidation/travel/medical etc. We have to take care ourselves.
> 
> If my husband accepts the offer, I will travel with him with my daughter. I will prefer to not work for 1-2 years to have a break myself and to take care of kid. And will search for a job later. Is it easy to get a job there after a break of 1-2 years?? If so , what will be the price for my daughters play school ??
> 
> Is this 6500 S$ sufficient to have moderate living style and also to save little money.
> Is it Worthy to resign both of our jobs and travel to singapore for 6,500S$???
> 
> Please help me , by giving your inputs. Do you think we can negotiate to 7000 -7500 S$?


----------

